# FSB - Arbeitsspeicher -Graka?



## karldetlef (18. Februar 2004)

So, will gleich zum Thema kommen, ich hab jetzt schon längere Zeit mal die Beiträge hier durchgelesen, was Taktraten und so weiter angeht - bin jedoch nicht auf irgendeinen Nenner gekommen.
Zuerstma mein System...:

AMD Athlon XP 2400+ (2005 MHz)
MB: Epox 8RDA
RAM: 2x 256 MB Infinion 166 MHz CL 2.5 oder so ähnlich  (kann nochma nachkucken bei Bedarf, aber is glaub nit so wichtig?!)
Graka: Sapphire Atlantis 9500 Pro mit 128 MB und 8x AGP.

Jedenfalls hat mein PC irgendwie rumgekackt und ich hab gedacht es liegt am Ram, weil der FSB des CPU 133 MHz ist, jedenfalls so eingestellt ist und der Ram eigentlich 166 aber auf 133 MHz läuft..!
Es hat sich rausgestellt, dass es nicht am Ram liegt würd mich jetzt aber interessieren ob ich den Ram auf 166 MHz laufen lassen kann.
Mein MB würde den auf 166 MHz erkennen, müsste nur Konfiguration "by SPD" machen, dann wäre er so eingestellt, wie ich ihn "kenn". Jetzt läuft er halt wie der CPU auf 133.
Der Mann im PC Laden und noch ein anderer Kumpel haben gesagt, dass hänge mal grad gar nich zusammen und das sei ganz normal.

Tja, und dann hab ich hier im Forum auch noch gelesen, dass der FSB des CPU irgendwas mit der GRAKA zu tun hätte?
Und auf jedenfall dürfte man den Ram nicht auf 166 MHz laufen lassen und das hätte auch die Fehlerquelle für meine Bluescreens sein sollen und für die vielen Speicherabbilder - bei getestetem (Mem86 oder so heißts) Ram. (WinXP neu drauf, dann gings  )

Kann mich da jemand mal aufklären?

Gruß Krankmelder

P.s.: Rechtschreibung zufriedenstellend? =)


----------



## server (19. Februar 2004)

?
Ich würde mal sagen, du hast eine Menge Fehlfinformationen.

Ram und CPU Frequenz haben nichts miteinander zu tun.
Schau einfach in deiner RAM Beschreibung oder sonst beim Hersteller im Internet nach, wie hoch die Frequenz ist und stell dann das ein.

Beim CPU machst du am besten das gleiche.

Wie bitte soll der FSB etwas mit der Grafikkarte zu tun haben?
der FrontSideBus ist wie du richtig erkannt hast 133 MHZ, wenn du ihn mit dem Multiplikator deiner CPU multiplizierst müsstest du auf 2005 MHZ kommen.


----------



## karldetlef (19. Februar 2004)

Jetzt gibts einen AMD XP 2400+ T-Bred hab ich gesehen, der hat 266 MHz FSB?
Hab ich auch nen T-Bred auf der Verpackung steht nämlich mal gar nix?

Der Ram konfiguriert sich dann wie gesagt selber bzw. das MB konfiguriert den wie er sollte, da is das MB echt gut =)

hajo thx auf jedenfall, das musste mal geklärt werden, ich hoff es stimmt au ;-)


----------



## server (19. Februar 2004)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber wenn nichts dabei steht, denke ich, ist es ein T-Bred.


----------

